# NOT Keith Merrow's New Mayones :D... Jaw DROPPING!



## engage757 (Dec 13, 2012)

Keith posted this:













MY GOD.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this real life...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's not his. If you read his post, he basically stated it's going to be used for a contest.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 13, 2012)

That inlay is pretty nuts. Are they actual gears, cuz that's what they look like....

Also, dat 3D flame!


----------



## engage757 (Dec 13, 2012)

ah, supposedly they are real gears!

Thanks bro, missed that!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 13, 2012)

WOW! That thing is awe inspiring. First Mayones i've liked in a while.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 13, 2012)

That is art


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 13, 2012)

Zack, you always share the best looking guitars.


----------



## slowro (Dec 13, 2012)

words can't describe! 
that inlay just pushed it over the edge of cool


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 13, 2012)

that top....


----------



## redstone (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome inlay


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 13, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## ConstantSea (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's the picture of this absolutely BEAUTIFUL axe directly from Mayones


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 13, 2012)

Man a steam punk inlay is a neat idea. However, I'm not sure if I prefer it over any inlays that Daemoness does.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh wow, the knobs have gear inlays as well, sweet!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a very cool looking guitar too, btw!  I dig the block with the gears overlapping each other at the 12th fret, but the knobs and the burst are awesome looking as well!  Poor Keith, he gets to play it and then has to give it away... I don't know that I could do that!


----------



## ConstantSea (Dec 13, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> It's a very cool looking guitar too, btw!  I dig the block with the gears overlapping each other at the 12th fret, but the knobs and the burst are awesome looking as well!  Poor Keith, he gets to play it and then has to give it away... I don't know that I could do that!



Beats me how he can give it away... god damn!  <- that'd be me after giving it away lol


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 13, 2012)

That guitar seriously speaks to me. It's as made for me.


I have a feeling Keith wouldn't give it to me, so maybe I'll submit an entry to this supposed contest under an alias.


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 13, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That guitar seriously speaks to me. It's as made for me.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Keith wouldn't give it to me, so maybe I'll submit an entry to this supposed contest under an alias.



this!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 13, 2012)

DAT inlay and DAT book matched unreal top.

The best looking Regius I've been so far. 
I want it soooo badd.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 13, 2012)

Fucking fuck.


----------



## ConstantSea (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder how this would look like with a maple fingerboard... Apparently a Mayones Dealer has a couple on order


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2012)

That guitar is insane!! You guys should follow Mayones on facebook. They post up shit like this all the time. Nice to see that close up of the inlay though.

Here it was posted up in Oct:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7229513.-2207520000.1355442091&type=3&theater

This one is ridiculous as well:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7229513.-2207520000.1355442084&type=3&theater


----------



## Metaloaf (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, that may as well have my name on it. But I don't think I have the "chops" to compete for this if it will in fact be given away in a competition, unless the competition is not for another several years..... just give it to me and call it a day.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 13, 2012)

I love the effect the graining of the wood creates where the two top sections meet. What an awesome illusion.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow that is nice!!! I now have serious GAS for a Mayones. I wonder what the competition is?


----------



## stratjacket (Dec 13, 2012)

Just incredible....damn


----------



## ballr4lyf (Dec 13, 2012)

Holy mother of!... I need to change my shorts.


----------



## Captastic (Dec 13, 2012)

Massively cool...do want!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like Keith is getting himself a Mayones. He says as a reply in that thread on his Facebook that hes getting one. I guess he gave in haha. Cant wait to see him do a Mayones vid. Hes gonna shred a Mayones so hard


----------



## wilch (Dec 13, 2012)

That guitar with an Evertune bridge would be heavenly. (not that it isn't already...more heavenly, even.)


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 13, 2012)

That inlay is just nuts, I love it!

I'm anxious to hear the details of the giveaway... He said for guitar players to warm up their chops on Facebook earlier today... I'm a pretty crappy player but I'm gonna give it a shot anyway, hahaha


----------



## engage757 (Dec 13, 2012)

wilch said:


> That guitar with an Evertune bridge would be heavenly. (not that it isn't already...more heavenly, even.)



no, just... no. That ugly ass bridge on that gorgeous wood? no way.

Emailing about a similar Regius model now. But a sixer.  I don't need a floppy thumbrest.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't see the pint of having such a thick-edged blackburst on a figured top.

That inlay's farkin' sick, though.


----------



## 3074326 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the looks of Mayones, don't love them... but this one is fucking ridiculous. That top is incredible. Love the finish, love the inlay.. love everything. God damn.


----------



## wilch (Dec 14, 2012)

engage757 said:


> no, just... no. That ugly ass bridge on that gorgeous wood? no way.



True, I didn't think about it making us lose some of the top. Though, I think it's only double the length of the bridge that's on there. But yeah, point taken.


----------



## cronux (Dec 14, 2012)

pros:
color/finish
inlay at 12th fret
no inlays
pick up look

cons:
shape
hipshot
volume/tone knobs
pup selector
binding


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 14, 2012)

best inlay idea ever.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah, those are some bad ass inlays. Also that flame is really really eye popping! Wow! 

Love it!


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 14, 2012)

Love this, Keith is my hero!


----------



## will_shred (Dec 14, 2012)

trasherfromhell said:


> Wow, that may as well have my name on it. But I don't think I have the "chops" to compete for this if it will in fact be given away in a competition, unless the competition is not for another several years..... just give it to me and call it a day.


 
same here 

Though I feel I'm not worthy of such an epic axe


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2012)

Toxic Dover said:


> I'm anxious to hear the details of the giveaway... He said for guitar players to warm up their chops on Facebook earlier today... I'm a pretty crappy player but I'm gonna give it a shot anyway, hahaha



Hopefully this one involves playing unlike the last Strictly 7 one which ended up getting loads of entires from women hoping to sell it off and buy dishwashers according to Keith.

I'm guessing it will be something like the Dean Shredder Search or Bernie Rico 60 seconds competitions.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 14, 2012)

"Look what just showed up. This is, without a doubt, the nicest guitar I've ever held in my hands. No lie! This is IT" -Merrow

What have I been saying for a while now? Finally someone like Keith who people will listen to realizes it too!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 14, 2012)

That top is beautiful.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 14, 2012)

Competition?


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 14, 2012)

That gear idea is amazing.

Wow.


----------



## The Analyst (Dec 14, 2012)

Whoa! I'm not really into Mayones, but that is just simply stunning! Truly a piece of art.

Does anyone have any info on the competition?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2012)

The Analyst said:


> Does anyone have any info on the competition?



Keith will more than likely announce it next week. For now practice your chops is all thats been said


----------



## Najka (Dec 14, 2012)

Meeeoww. That is one sexy top. Love that inlay unique for sure


----------



## xoi (Dec 15, 2012)

hands down the coolest inlay i've ever seen


----------



## Gitte (Dec 15, 2012)

All I can say is: Polish Luthiers FTW!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 15, 2012)

All of my want.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 15, 2012)

That finish is stunning. The binding, the detail, and overall polish of the guitar is really something else. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Tjore (Dec 15, 2012)

And this is me NOT jizzing my pants....


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 15, 2012)

PURE ART.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 15, 2012)

Specs as far as I can tell are:
Neck-thru 11 piece Maple/Mahogany/Amazakoe/Wenge
Swamp Ash wings
Flamed Maple top
Ebony Fingerboard
Edit: Seymour Duncan Pickups. Most likely Distortion in the bridge
Sperzel Locking Tuners

More pics!































The straightest grain Ash I've ever seen:


----------



## Lilarcor (Dec 15, 2012)

When you look very closely you can see the Duncan logo on the bridge pup. I guess they are Distortions as Keith seems to like them a lot.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 15, 2012)

Lilarcor said:


> When you look very closely you can see the Duncan logo on the bridge pup. I guess they are Distortions as Keith seems to like them a lot.



Well spotted!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

They are JB/Jazz 

I already posted this link on the first page: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7229513.-2207520000.1355442091&type=3&theater


----------



## tompa909 (Dec 15, 2012)

OMG, that's gotta be one of the better looking guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## ramses (Dec 15, 2012)

That's truly impressive artwork


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 17, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> That inlay is pretty nuts. Are they actual gears, cuz that's what they look like....
> 
> Also, dat 3D flame!



They look like watch gears in a pool of epoxy


----------



## ConstantSea (Dec 17, 2012)

Another picture  - From Seymour Duncans fan page.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 17, 2012)

My setius is gonna have a regius sister in that colour!!!!


----------



## fortisursus (Dec 17, 2012)

Mayones create some of the most badass looking guitars. One day I hope to play one. I am on the fence about the gear inlay.Looks sweet up close, but from afar is kind of cluttered. But that burst OMG amazing.


----------



## cristinelo (Dec 17, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Keith posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That truly IS a thing of beauty!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pics don't even do this guitar any justice. It's 3 feet away from me and I've been staring at it for days.


----------



## Ayo7e (Dec 17, 2012)

^what are you waiting for to upload a video with her!  


Stunning in every sense.


----------



## datalore (Dec 17, 2012)

GlxyDs said:


> Man a steam punk inlay is a neat idea. However, I'm not sure if I prefer it over any inlays that Daemoness does.



I'm not sure that I really understand the point of guitar graphic elements that aren't clearly visible until you're a foot away from the guitar, like those gears. They might look nice when you're a foot away from the guitar, but if you try to look at the whole guitar from a few feet away, you just see a blur and the overall image of the guitar looks kind of muddled.


----------



## CM_X5 (Dec 17, 2012)

That's just about my dream guitar right there. Inlays just look awesome and the fact that they're real make it so much cooler imo


----------



## Mendez (Dec 17, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That guitar seriously speaks to me. It's as made for me.
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Keith wouldn't give it to me, so maybe I'll submit an entry to this supposed contest under an alias.



Angel of Adams? yeah...I'm not that creative. 

Seriously, that's a gorgeous guitar


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 18, 2012)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Pics don't even do this guitar any justice. It's 3 feet away from me and I've been staring at it for days.



I don't know how your are going to let that guitar go. Mayones would have to pry it out of my hands. Looking forward to watching a video with it


----------



## Shawn (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice......I love the inlay.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 18, 2012)

OMayoG


----------



## NoMod (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy gear encrusted inlays batman! That is the fucking shizz....wow...


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, this will be very entertaining indeed!


----------



## engage757 (Dec 20, 2012)

I sure do love Keith's playing. One of the guitarists that has a similar playing style to mine. He just does it better.  So much better!


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 20, 2012)

I will make a total fool of myself and enter it. I don't care. I want that sexy thing


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 20, 2012)

This is just awesome. 

Some of the main things I'm curious about is whether or not they're looking for the best overall looking presentation with a good solo, good video, even having the solo mixed in well with the track or are they looking for just the best playing. Because I could either spend a ton of time working on a fantastic solo and putting all my effort into that or make something that's good but also put some effort into making the presentation better. I'd rather it be the first way because I'm no production wizard and I'll most likely be doing it on my MacBook camera. 

So basically who has the better chance: someone who just records the in room sounds of the track with an aweeeesome solo over it (with at least decent sound quality) or someone who has still a very good solo but clearly put a lot of time into the production of the song and video. 

I respect anyone who can make things look and sound great for sure, but after all this is a solo contest so Im wondering if it's mainly going to be playing based. 

I don't know if anyone here could even answer that but it'd be nice to know how things will be judged.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 20, 2012)

This sucks. I wanted to just enter to win that beast of a guitar . Im not that great of a player and I dont have any video production/recording equipment.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Backing tracks don't get much better than that IMO


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 20, 2012)

Fun backing track to play over!

I may actually participate in this just for the giggles


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome! I have to say that backing track is awesome. Keith has really defined his style over the last year.

May the best choice of notes assembled in tasty memorable way win


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry, but this perfectly describes my mood now


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2012)

TheFashel12 said:


> Backing tracks don't get much better than that IMO



Agreed. That is actually one of the reasons I'm entering: it's a lot of fun to play over!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 20, 2012)

I will be entering this for sure.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 20, 2012)

Might give this a shot!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't solo for shit, so good luck to the rest ot you. 

I have a gripe with the guitar, BTW- why'd they encase the gears in a block and then inlay that? Inlaying cogs should be as easy as drilling out for dot inlays, and then flooding it with something transparent and tough.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Khoi (Dec 21, 2012)

I have absolutely no chance compared to other guys here, but I'll be giving it a go!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm giving this a shot tomorrow - already have most of the solo composed, just have to get some of the little in between bits worked out, then I should be good to go!

Seriously, this is an awesome backing track.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll probably shoot something soon. But I'm not expecting finals with my soloing. 

If anyone gets it I hope it's one of you guys.


----------



## Netherhound (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a strong feeling that we're going to have SSO finest giving out some incredible solos .

...Looks like I'm going to have to lock myself in my apartment and woodshed for the next 400 hours.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 21, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Can't solo for shit, so good luck to the rest ot you.
> 
> I have a gripe with the guitar, BTW- why'd they encase the gears in a block and then inlay that? Inlaying cogs should be as easy as drilling out for dot inlays, and then flooding it with something transparent and tough.



If you look closely, you'll see that it's 3D


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 21, 2012)

Just briefly looked at youtube comments and can someone explain why so many people are giving out how they can't enter because they don't have a 7 string

Really looking forward to everyones solos!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 21, 2012)

I believe a C# minor progression has been deemed as the work of the devil on 6-string guitars and can only be done on 7-strings as to not irate the gods. Thou shalt not stop at 6, thou shalt not go till 8 - 7 is the number you shall count to!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 21, 2012)

datalore said:


> I'm not sure that I really understand the point of guitar graphic elements that aren't clearly visible until you're a foot away from the guitar, like those gears. They might look nice when you're a foot away from the guitar, but if you try to look at the whole guitar from a few feet away, you just see a blur and the overall image of the guitar looks kind of muddled.



The guitar's sound and tone are for the audience. Its looks are for me. I have lots of details on my custom you can't see even from near: they're on the back of the guitar. So I perfectly understand small details. It's not like your hand is over it half of the time anyway. ^^



> I believe a C# minor progression has been deemed as the work of the devil on 6-string guitars and can only be done on 7-strings as to not irate the gods. Thou shalt not stop at 6, thou shalt not go till 8 - 7 is the number you shall count to!


But the world has ended so we need new definitions and start fresh !


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 21, 2012)

SILENCE, INFIDEL!


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ya that guitar so sexy. I uploaded my submission last night 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8D7h6rStbc


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it was a misstake to check out the videos so far...but oh well. I'm guitarless for the next few days, but after that I'll have the needed freetime to come up with something. 15 seconds are already done yay!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 23, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> SILENCE, INFIDEL!


I find your lack of tentacles disturbing.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 23, 2012)

J0NNYBRAV0 said:


> Ya that guitar so sexy. I uploaded my submission last night
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8D7h6rStbc




Yours' has been my favorite so far.


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Dec 23, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Yours' has been my favorite so far.



Thank you kind sir! There's quite a few good ones out there. I hope more of this stuff comes up though. It saves me the pain of programming drums and writing riffs lol.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Dec 24, 2012)

So how exactly do you pronounce Mayones? every time I say it it sounds like I'm saying Mayonaise and I feel stupid.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> So how exactly do you pronounce Mayones? every time I say it it sounds like I'm saying Mayonaise and I feel stupid.



may-OH-ness I believe.

I am in love with that guitar... and especially that inlay!! I would love to have been there to see how they did it.


----------



## raybeast (Dec 25, 2012)

Yay beautiful guitar!! Having watched some of the other entries I don't reckon I'll be winning it 

Here's my entry though


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 25, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> If you look closely, you'll see that it's 3D



Yeah, it's actual little gears encased in a block of something see-through, right? Well, why not just inlay them into some regular ol' overlapping round holes drilled into the fretboard and flood them with epoxy?


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 25, 2012)

I was at a Periphery concert once and I was talking to my friend about Misha's Regius gothic and I pronounced it May-oh-ness and some kid with a combover and lip ring said "Don't you know anything? It's actual May-oh-naise". I proceeded to say tomato tomahto and punched him in the face later on while moshing.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 25, 2012)

Well,



So CNN got it wrong?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 25, 2012)

Its May-oh-ness

although in some parts of Europe they might pronounce as Mai-oh-neys


----------



## Austin175 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ugh you would have to make my gas even worse with this guitar lol. this will not be an easy choice around income tax time for a new 7 string for me.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my entry!


----------



## edsped (Dec 28, 2012)

I remember checking out this topic and seeing the pics but it didn't dawn on me that this was the prize for the Mayones/Duncan contest until Mayones posted something on Facebook like yesterday with a big picture of the gear inlay. 

Anyway, here's my entry.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 28, 2012)

edsped said:


> I remember checking out this topic and seeing the pics but it didn't dawn on me that this was the prize for the Mayones/Duncan contest until Mayones posted something on Facebook like yesterday with a big picture of the gear inlay.
> 
> Anyway, here's my entry.




I really like the intro and melody build-up in your video... has a very Marco Sfogli feel to it.


----------



## wilch (Dec 30, 2012)

So many amazing entries. So, so many. I had way too much fun playing over Keith's backing track.

Here's my entry. I thought I'd try to sit in the groove, and not play too many notes (not that I can like some of you guys. :O )


----------



## Watty (Dec 31, 2012)

Holy #%~^ Edsped; you'd win if I was judging....phenomenal phrasing and chops!


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 1, 2013)

Well here is my entry...just me..with my own style 

#MayonesDuncan competition - Ferenc Bogdányi entry - YouTube


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sexy Mayonese, This is my entry. There's too much talent in this competition IMO


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 2, 2013)

Like it, bonus points for scalloped neck


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jan 2, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Like it, bonus points for scalloped neck



Scalloped neck is the best neck if you ask me


----------



## wilch (Jan 3, 2013)

Terminus1993 said:


> Sexy Mayonese, This is my entry. There's too much talent in this competition IMO



My fav so far!


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 4, 2013)

Heres mine.... The idea was to be really slow, then just to go batshit crazy lol enjoy..... Nice guitar LetsMosey.... lol


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Here's my entry!




7 Horns 7 Eyes shirt?


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope an ss.o member wins this thing. Then we could keep an eye on that mayones forever.


----------



## zkhrats (Jan 4, 2013)

Mines not that great, but give me some feedback! There are too many absolutely amazing entries to this competition


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 4, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> 7 Horns 7 Eyes shirt?



Hell yeah bro!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 4, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Hell yeah bro!



Sweet!  They rule pretty damn hard


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 4, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Sweet!  They rule pretty damn hard



Yeah, Aaron and the boys are great guys!


----------



## dreamermind (Jan 4, 2013)

already posted but didn't know about this thread.

here is me and my tiger stripe pillows : )


----------



## Captastic (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude that was some very nice phrasing...



dreamermind said:


> already posted but didn't know about this thread.
> 
> here is me and my tiger stripe pillows : )


----------



## dreamermind (Jan 4, 2013)

Captastic said:


> Dude that was some very nice phrasing...


thanks but I see no chance for me because of so many really talented dudes


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 4, 2013)

dreamermind said:


> thanks but I see no chance for me because of so many really talented dudes



Talent is not determined by how fast you can play. 

And yes you do have some great phrasing and ideas.


----------



## Static (Jan 5, 2013)

Already made a thread for this a week back but thought I'd post it here too.
hope you guys like it.


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jan 5, 2013)

wilch said:


> My fav so far!



It's the first time I read this on one of my video in a competition, thank you so much!


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 6, 2013)

#MayonesDuncan solo competition - YouTube[/url

here is my go


----------



## dreamermind (Jan 7, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> here is my go




fixed


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 7, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> #MayonesDuncan solo competition - YouTube[/url
> 
> here is my go




 Rock on!


----------



## theoctopus (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been really impressed with so many of the solo entries so far. Really beautiful phrasing for a bunch of silly metalheads .


----------



## trickae (Jan 8, 2013)

I think we've got some of the most talented musicians under one forum. The petrucci or vai forums don't hold a candle to you guys. 

Great work everybody!


----------



## LUSTFORPANDORA (Jan 9, 2013)

How many of you dudes entered the comp for this guitar?

here is my entry:


----------



## tank (Jan 9, 2013)

this is mine..sorry for the sloppy playing..but my camera died on the second take


----------



## Malkav (Jan 10, 2013)

I almost made the mistake of trying to enter this competition, but three things kept me from it:

1. After listening back to a few of my takes I realised my phrasing is atrocious and I should feel ashamed.
2. After watching some of the entries it really reinforced number 1 - Some of you guys have mad skillz! Much props!
3. I work for the agent who distributes Seymour Duncan in South Africa, so even though I have literally never so much as spoken to anyone there I'm barred from entering, or rather as they put it, I'm allowed to enter, I'm just not allowed to win, which given points 1 & 2 was unlikely anyway.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool, wasn't aware of this thread at all. I have posted this already, but here it is again. My entry that is. The backing track rules!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's my entry! I strived for a "song within the solo" approach to achieve something more "catchy". As a result it's not a complete Shred fest but it still has a couple of tricky licks  Hope you like it guys!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 10, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my entry! I strived for a "song within the solo" approach to achieve something more "catchy". As a result it's not a complete Shred fest but it still has a couple of tricky licks  Hope you like it guys!





Yup. 

THat would be the one.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's my fav entry so far:


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 10, 2013)

And here's my entry. Also, props to some of the entries I've heard so far - this comp really brought forth some great players!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> And here's my entry. Also, props to some of the entries I've heard so far - this comp really brought forth some great players!




Really like your tone Fred! 

Francesco, nice job as well! 
Sick RG too!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers, man! It's actually the Rocktron G300 I'm demoing, direct - no posh stuff going on this time.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a preview of what I am working on:


More than likely I am just going to use this one.
Comments and critiques are welcome!

EDIT:

You are welcome Fred!


----------



## Radz108 (Jan 11, 2013)

With my ebmm JP 12 7 string. Hope you like it 
Radzfel Geonzon - Mayones Reguis/ Seymour Duncan Solo Competition #MayonesDuncan - YouTube


----------



## ThemBones89 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, This is my entry for te competition. This is a great competition to be a part of


----------



## natspotats (Jan 11, 2013)

^pure dopeness! very original composition


----------



## Deadfall (Jan 11, 2013)

Mayones/ Seymour Duncan/Keith Merrow solo contest / J.W.Mckee - YouTube

I think I could have done better,but borderlands2 has me enthralled. Been watching a lot of the videos and its amazing to see. So many great players,and many of em regulars here at ss.org. Pretty cool indeed.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I might give up with lead guitar 

You guys are excellent..


----------



## Captastic (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadfall said:


> Mayones/ Seymour Duncan/Keith Merrow solo contest / J.W.Mckee - YouTube
> 
> I think I could have done better,but borderlands2 has me enthralled. Been watching a lot of the videos and its amazing to see. So many great players,and many of em regulars here at ss.org. Pretty cool indeed.



Gorgeous J-Custom!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> And here's my entry. Also, props to some of the entries I've heard so far - this comp really brought forth some great players!





Gotta be honest with you bro, your playing style isn't typically one of my absolute favorites, no disrespect or offense intended, as you are a phenomenal player, just not my personal taste, but no denying the talent! However, this was ABSURD! Definitely my favorite piece I have heard from you! Incredible!

I like Your's and Francesco's the most thusfar.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 11, 2013)

What could possibly offend me about one's personal taste, man? Ok, maybe a blind devotion to Nicki Minaj...  Cheers, dude!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad that I haven't tried entering....


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 11, 2013)

ThemBones89 said:


> Hi everyone, This is my entry for te competition. This is a great competition to be a part of




This and Fred Brum's are my new favorites in this competition! Great playing and gorgeous PRS!


----------



## edsped (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who "liked" my entry. I've been checking out the rest of the entries in this thread and some of the ones recently put on Youtube, there are a lot of good entries popping up now that we're nearing the deadline.


----------



## Rommel (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice one Fred.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 11, 2013)

Cheers, guys!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2013)

I was hoping Maniacal would enter too :\


----------



## engage757 (Jan 11, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> What could possibly offend me about one's personal taste, man? Ok, maybe a blind devotion to Nicki Minaj...  Cheers, dude!




Agreed! But, it is the internet!  People go crazy! haha!

Keep it up bro!


----------



## Static (Jan 11, 2013)

Some really crazy players on here.Really dig Fred's andThemBones' entry.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone whose nick derives from AiC deserves attention.  It's a great entry, really!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 11, 2013)

This thread gives me a massive inferiority complex.


----------



## ThemBones89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> Anyone whose nick derives from AiC deserves attention.  It's a great entry, really!



Liking your solo Fred, great work , Nice spot with AiC reference too


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 12, 2013)

F**k I completely forgot about this comp, damn work!

Edit: Poor Keith, theres near 1000 entries and he has to pick 1 winner.

Just watched a few videos and really digging Francesco's and Fred's playing. Its awesome to see so many different approaches to a solo.


----------



## littledoc (Jan 12, 2013)

The sheer volume of talent on display is inspiring some serious woodshedding. I thought I practiced a lot, but apparently it ain't enough!


----------



## Riger (Jan 12, 2013)

my friend Rein Urvas


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Jan 13, 2013)

This is my entry:


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Jan 13, 2013)

Repost: 

Here's my humble entry  hope you like it guys!


----------



## Polythoral (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's mine, nothing special, but I figured I'd give it a go for the funz.



I think Fred's is my favorite by far right now, and I'm not even someone who cares much for his usual stuff.


----------



## rbd (Jan 14, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Here's my fav entry so far:


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 14, 2013)

Polythoral said:


> I think Fred's is my favorite by far right now, and I'm not even someone who cares much for his usual stuff.



How dare you?! You are clearly a man of no taste and dig One Direction [insert slew of pointless and insulting taste questioning]. There, the internet is now pleased. 

Jokes aside, glad you like it! Thanks!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 14, 2013)

I feel absolutely hopeless after seeing Francesco's and Fred's entries . Those two entries alone have gotten me to grab my guitar again after months of neglect.

This competition has been both inspiring and discouraging at the same time . I've never seen so much talent in one place!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 14, 2013)

This competition is lacking divebombs.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 15, 2013)

my entry, it doesn't quite compare to many of the others here, but it was still fun to enter


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jan 15, 2013)

7 string competition entered with 7 strings?

K.

#MayonesDuncan - YouTube


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol nice meme


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally had time to record my entry for this:


1250 entries so far and still 3-4 days left.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 16, 2013)

1250? wow. The winner will really have something to be proud of... Other then that gorgeous mayones lol


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 16, 2013)

Good lord Fred's entry just made me shart my self.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 17, 2013)

So what duncans are actually in it?


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> And here's my entry. Also, props to some of the entries I've heard so far - this comp really brought forth some great players!




"Fred has been disqualified for playing his competition entry on a cooler guitar than anything we can offer him."

Fantastic entry, man! Somehow I got unsubscribed to your youtube channel - really great stuff I'm catching up on now!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww, thanks dudes! 

As for unsubs, I still don't get what's the deal with that - I've subbed to Wes' channel some 3 times now because of that crap, for example!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's my attempt


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> As for unsubs, I still don't get what's the deal with that - I've subbed to Wes' channel some 3 times now because of that crap, for example!



Youtube is a mess lately. To view subscribers uploads you have to click through a few pages and they don't even show up half the time.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally have one to add!


----------



## Robbert Hanenberg (Jan 18, 2013)

Heres my entry. 
I added some extra (arpeggio) takes over the outro section.





Grtz,


Robbert Hanenberg


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 18, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> Here's my attempt




I wish my guitar sounded that good not plugged in.


----------



## Captastic (Jan 18, 2013)

That was really nice! I enjoy your playing style...



Robbert Hanenberg said:


> Heres my entry.
> I added some extra (arpeggio) takes over the outro section.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbert Hanenberg (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## s4tch (Jan 19, 2013)

Full set of the guitar:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520449521308751.113106.227908597229513&type=1







OMG


----------



## s4tch (Jan 19, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> Here's my attempt




Sorry, bro, I couldn't watch the whole vid: it made me feel dizzy just after like 20 seconds.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 19, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> I wish my guitar sounded that good not plugged in.


 It was guitar rig 4 btw



s4tch said:


> Sorry, bro, I couldn't watch the whole vid: it made me feel dizzy just after like 20 seconds.


----------



## zilla (Jan 19, 2013)

My hacked together last minute entry


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's my last minute entry. Performed on my strat because my 7-string is actually hurting the fuck out of my girlish hands.


Mayones/Seymour Duncan Solo Entry - Terry McHugh - YouTube


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's my final vid! Some of you might get a kick out of it.
There's a little funny part in it.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol Xiphos, you dorkasaurus.


----------



## willssharkfins666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's my entry including my signed by Keith Merrow Demisery cd, because he is a great American! My entry is not great but I'm pumped because I finally got my 5 yr old laptop setup so I can film and record guitar, so thats cool. Overall I've seen some phenomenal entries in this competition!


----------



## thesnowdog (Jan 21, 2013)

Not mentioned so far and one of my favourites:


----------



## sdgiffin (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 21, 2013)

Metaguitarist said:


> Lol Xiphos, you dorkasaurus.



I just can't help myself!


----------



## JmCastor (Jan 21, 2013)

well i didn't enter because i was NOT going to win with some (a majority) of these entires (i hate you Fred!  ) but who lets a good backing track go to waste? 

check out my recording 
Mayones by BroKen SpaceShipz on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQbFnMTBLRQ

2000 entries?  Fair f**ks to Keith for having the sanity to look through all them and pick a winner.

Even after hearing it a 150+ times that backing track is still awesome. Keith should make a pack of backing tracks like that to solo over.


----------

